
Ask HN: What should Apple add in the next Mac OS X 11? - montbonnot
Apps, features, etc.
======
lsiunsuex
A few articles have said they've denied it (which probably also means their
working on it) - Universal apps across all devices

1 app that works across all devices - laptop, desktop, iPhone, iPad and Apple
TV if it's warranted. With app thinning, it's completely possible and when the
Ax chip gets fast enough to appear in laptops / desktops (another generation
or 2 away IMO) completely doable.

With this, give OS X developers a UIKit (another missing / requested feature)
and whatever else is missing to make that happen.

------
joshschreuder
Isn't the X part the number 10?

So it would be Mac OS XI :)

------
proyb2
Windows Power Management in Mac

------
gj352
X11 support. Would be apropos.

